# Posting in the Lounge



## Joe4

While the Lounge forum is a more “casual” forum where members are free to chat about issues that are not Excel or Access related, we still ask that members adhere to the first item found in the Forum rules here: Message Board Rules

*Members should post in a way that is respectful towards other users, and consider carefully before making posts if any of their content might cause offence. Members must not abuse or harass other users or use vulgar language, racial, religious or ethnic slurs, sexism or slander. *

This includes (but is not limited to):
- Belittling or poking fun at other members or posts on this forum
- Belittling or poking fun at certain groups of people (i.e. nationalities, religions, groups, etc)


We also ask that members avoid discussions on polarizing issues, such as politics, religion, etc. While these discussions can be interesting and sometimes even educational, too often someone posts something that ends up offending some portion of our large, international forum population (intentionally or unintentionally), at which point the discussion spirals out of control into a nasty dialogue.  Note: This applies not just to posts in this forum, but to all posts and signatures on this board.


So we ask that members take care to be respectful of other members and not make posts which may be considered offensive to some segment of our member population here. If you see something that may be considered offensive, please do not take matters into your own hands. Simply use the Report button and report it to the Moderators. At that point, the Moderators will make the determination if any action needs to be taken.


----------

